# Snoway MT 24" (6'8")on a 2001 Ford Sport Trac?



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a Sno-way MT 6'8" blade mounted on my Sport Trac.... Looking for any advice out there..


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Too small look for a 7.5 at least.


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I had a 1991 Explorer 2 door with a 6'6" Fisher steel plow and it was great. Perfect for driveways and I also did two (60 car) lots with it. So I am not worried about the length... I was more concerned with the weight. the MT series (24 inch height) is designed for 1/2 tons and the Sport Trac is smaller than that... But the lots I do make me believe I want something taller than the ST series (18 inch height)....


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You can still get an MT series in a 7'6" I've got one on my Dakota. With a 6'8" you'll be driving over your windrow with the plow angled.

Weight difference between the two IIRC is around ~150lbs.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Look for a used/new 22 series 22" high and designed for the sport tracks.


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

The width of the 2001 Sport Trac is listed at 71.8". 
while my old 1991 Explorer was listed at 70.2". So I think Ill be ok with a 6'8" blade... 

Basher, as you know, Sno-way hasn't been making the 22 series for very long... Used ones are hard to find.... If I can get this (MT 6.8) for a good price, it seems like it would be more appropriate for the work I'm gonna be doing.... (60 car parking lot) & a few driveways... I just want to be sure its not gonna damage my front end.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Flatulentvandal;1086307 said:


> The width of the 2001 Sport Trac is listed at 71.8".
> while my old 1991 Explorer was listed at 70.2". So I think Ill be ok with a 6'8" blade...
> 
> Agree that with an 80" blade in the straight position you will cover the wheel base. Now with the blade fully angled (which will come in handy especially on the parking lot you are talking about) are you covered .....................................................................no
> ...


If the front end is the concern, IMO take Basher's advice and find a 22 series which is much more appropriate for your vehicle.


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

My point concerning the length of the blade is this:

I did this lot (and others) for the past five years with the 1991 Explorer (70.2" Width) 
with a 6 ft 6 inch blade.. I never had a problem running over my windrow (sp?) fully angled with that setup..

This leads me to believe that I won't have any such problems with a slightly wider Sport Trac (71.8" width) and a slightly longer blade at 6 ft. 8 in..... 

A positive aspect being the reduction in weight on the front end, and better maneuverability in tight spots (driveways, loading docks...ect)


Will the 22 series hold up to the punishment that a 60 car lot has to give?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Flatulentvandal;1086337 said:



> Will the 22 series hold up to the punishment that a 60 car lot has to give?


Depends on the operator, nothing is foolproof to the properly motivated individual. Piercelawns on the site has been plowing with a 22 mounted on a ranger for years. LOTS of folks swear by them for jeeps. If you plow with the storm and remember both the limits of the plow and vehicle you will be fine


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone know the weight difference between a 22 Series 6'8" and a MT Series 6'8"???


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

basher;1086392 said:


> Depends on the operator, nothing is foolproof to the properly motivated individual.


Are you serious???? I guess I now have to stop believing everthing that I read on this forum.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried a 7'6' MT on my Trooper, and it's a too heavy even with a poly wear edge and no light bar. The motor drew too much power for it too. I think you'd be surprised at how much snow an ST or 22 would move. I do 2 small strip malls and the roads around them with the ST and don't have any complaints.


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the good advice guys... I really appreciate the help.... Now, the hunt is on for a 22 Series or ST Series....


----------

